# Rapunzels Castle



## aphonopelma1313 (May 15, 2013)

A stripped castle, don't like this, so the pics are not that nice:

1



Snow castle... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

2



The green... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

3



Ceiling... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

4



Floor... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr


----------



## Neverwillchange (May 15, 2013)

Wow !!! Brilliant pictures.


----------



## UrbanX (May 15, 2013)

Can mods ban members because we're insanely jealous? No? 
Simply stunning stuff. Just speechless, thank you so much for sharing. 
I can see a few sleepless nights on Google Earth coming on!


----------



## ocelot397 (May 15, 2013)

Amazing! 
Is there any history you can give without giving away its' location?


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (May 15, 2013)

ocelot397 said:


> Amazing!
> Is there any history you can give without giving away its' location?



There is so much to read about it, you can spend nights... It was a monastery, a hospital and a castle. The last thing was, that someone would renovate this place, to make a hotel out of it... That was the last thing, now it's abandoned and you can visit only the park with a guard...


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (May 15, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Can mods ban members because we're insanely jealous? No?



And pls don't ban me...


----------



## perjury saint (May 15, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Can mods ban members because we're insanely jealous? No?
> Simply stunning stuff. Just speechless, thank you so much for sharing.
> I can see a few sleepless nights on Google Earth coming on!



Makes you sick doesnt it!! Every bloody report, top quality pix and the locations?! Well!! And he says he didnt like this one!! Grrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## HughieD (May 15, 2013)

Words cannot express...unbelieveable. I love Urbex, I love castles...I'm in love.


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (May 15, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> Makes you sick doesnt it!! Every bloody report, top quality pix and the locations?! Well!! And he says he didnt like this one!! Grrrrrrrrr!!



I'm fuckin' sorry...


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 16, 2013)

Stunning location and pics, AS USUAL!!!


----------



## Silent Hill (May 16, 2013)

das absolut verdammte Betäuben


----------



## peterc4 (May 16, 2013)

wow again, thanks


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (May 16, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> das absolut verdammte Betäuben



Thx for the comments, but what the hell did you try to translate? It's a very funny sentence in german...


----------



## Silent Hill (May 16, 2013)

aphonopelma1313 said:


> Thx for the comments, but what the hell did you try to translate? It's a very funny sentence in german...



absolutely fucking stunning


----------



## ocelot397 (May 17, 2013)

aphonopelma1313 said:


> Thx for the comments, but what the hell did you try to translate? It's a very funny sentence in german...



Lol, the word order is all wrong 

I'm amazed that all the places you go to haven't been wrecked by vandals, they'd of been destroyed if they were over here in Britain


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (May 17, 2013)

Here also are a lot of places, completely destroyed and vandalized. But you can choose a lot, which you visit and which not...


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 17, 2013)

Absolutely stunning location and amazing shots! I am extremely jealous!


----------



## ZerO81 (May 17, 2013)

Stunning location, warrants more than 4 pics though..surely!


----------



## TeeJF (May 18, 2013)

Wow. What an awesome place. Gorgeous!!!


----------

